# Clef USB compatible LION/ML



## crazy_c0vv (11 Août 2012)

Hello

Pour accéder à internet avec mon hackintosh, j'ai besoin d'une carte wifi.

Pourriez vous m'en conseiller une qui fonctionne avec Lion et ML ?

Merci


----------

